# Communal millipede tank ?



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

hi
I rehoused my giant african millipedes into a converted fish tank so i could give them a deeper substrate. 
The tank is now 15" high, 14" long and 11" wide.
I have filled 3/4 of it with coir, with moss and cork bark on top. Its not finished yet as its something im working on.
However, i was wondering , what could be kept communally with them.
Would some beetles work ? Or more millipedes ? Or both ? 
The millipedes are a male and female adult pair.
Ideas welcome !! :2thumb:
If anyone knows where i can get a jungle backdrop to go on the back and sides let me know !!


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Anything non-aggresive I'd imagine.... I know some people like to keep reptiles with them like geckos but obviously your tank is the wrong size for that =P

GALS? =D


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> Anything non-aggresive I'd imagine.... I know some people like to keep reptiles with them like geckos but obviously your tank is the wrong size for that =P
> 
> GALS? =D


does that include crested gecks??? just gonna look it up in a second....


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

**



OrigamiB said:


> Anything non-aggresive I'd imagine.... I know some people like to keep reptiles with them like geckos but obviously your tank is the wrong size for that =P
> 
> GALS? =D


Thats cool then .. Means i can get a couple of beetles without having to get a new tank too :2thumb:
As beetle grubs live in the soil, would they disturb the millipede tunnels ?

I recently gave away my 4 adult GALS .. but still got a pair of albinos .. spose i could put them in ..


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

ch4dg said:


> does that include crested gecks??? just gonna look it up in a second....


Yes it does.... both species will basicly just keep to themselves as the millipedes are too big for the gecko to take a chunk out of it!


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

OrigamiB said:


> Yes it does.... both species will basicly just keep to themselves as the millipedes are too big for the gecko to take a chunk out of it!



I know im asking the same question again, but will it work with a white spotted gecko ? .. Im getting one sunday : victory:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

katwoodzy2k said:


> I know im asking the same question again, but will it work with a white spotted gecko ? .. Im getting one sunday : victory:


i'd say there's not enough space in there for 2 adult milli's and a gecko

a gecko would need more space and obviously a lot less substrate


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

the gecko is coming complete with a arboreal tank to my understanding .. I would never dream of putting a gecko in the tank shown .. Just wondering if they would be able to co exist :2thumb:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive just set up the same kind of thin, got my 'pedes coming next wednesday, have been looking into some fruit beetles to go with them but are quite hard to get a hold of as adults


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

G18241 said:


> Ive just set up the same kind of thin, got my 'pedes coming next wednesday, have been looking into some fruit beetles to go with them but are quite hard to get a hold of as adults


yeah i was looking earlier.. plenty of grubs on ebay though so might have a go at rearing some


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

katwoodzy2k said:


> yeah i was looking earlier.. plenty of grubs on ebay though so might have a go at rearing some


Just ran round the woods ocllecting some woodlice fot the tank as well, got them in now with a bit of carrot so they can get settled in


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

G18241 said:


> Just ran round the woods ocllecting some woodlice fot the tank as well, got them in now with a bit of carrot so they can get settled in


I had woodlice in the tank before, great for keeping it tidy.
They returned to the garden when i cleaned out the tank as i didn't wanna sift through it to find them and now i gotta search for more


----------



## Beardie king (Oct 22, 2007)

Beetles - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.


----------



## katwoodzy2k (Jul 27, 2009)

Beardie king said:


> Beetles - BugzUk - Breeding, importing and selling insects.


Thanks for that .. good range too :2thumb: wish they had more adult beetles though


----------

